# 1937 Roadmaster Supreme



## Jarod24 (Dec 7, 2016)

This was #1 on my list, didn't really ever think it would happen. I was able to cross it off the list today. Have to thank @39zep, he did an amazing job on this restoration. Jeff knows his 37 RMS's and is a stand up dude. Was great to work with him on this deal. I went with the cream, black and red color scheme. Came out amazing!

View attachment 393259

View attachment 393260


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 7, 2016)

O ya that is bad a$$ way cool nice bike


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 7, 2016)

WOW....understated and beautiful!

Mike


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 7, 2016)

Damn, You're in the big time now.


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Dec 7, 2016)

That is very very nice.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 7, 2016)

An amazing bike-Congrats! Lets see more pics. V/r Shawn


----------



## MantonSmith (Dec 7, 2016)

I wouldn't kick that out of my garage!


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 7, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> An amazing bike-Congrats! Lets see more pics. V/r Shawn



I'll probably go for a ride later today and take some more pics


----------



## mike j (Dec 7, 2016)

What a beauty, hope it rides anywhere's near as good as it looks.


----------



## higgens (Dec 7, 2016)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 7, 2016)

Was talking to Jeff a couple months ago about the scheme you had chosen. Man, looks amazing once it's all put together!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 7, 2016)

Outstanding!!


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Dec 7, 2016)

That bike would be on my favorites list


----------



## azbug-i (Dec 7, 2016)

So excited for you man!

And the bike looks absolutely amazing. Great pickup!


----------



## catfish (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (Dec 7, 2016)

I will buy it off you your girl when she leaves you for buying it.    Looks great brother


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 7, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I will buy it off you your girl when she leaves you for buying it.    Looks great brother




Its probably a lot easier finding another girl than another '37 RMS. Like I told my son after my last divorce "No sense crying over spilt milk--there's too much milk out there!" V/r Shawn


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 7, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> An amazing bike-Congrats! Lets see more pics. V/r Shawn



Uploaded some better pics


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 7, 2016)

Congratulations on buying that beautiful 37. Jeff did an outstanding job on the restoration.  It turned out spectacular and that color combo is stunning!

It was an offered color in the 37 catalog that I have never seen on any surviving 37's 

Enjoy that bike and be ready to haul it down for the 2017 CWC ride. Maybe I'll unveil one myself


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 7, 2016)

Great pics. I'm stealing the one with the painted wall! Ride the wheels off that thing. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 7, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Great pics. I'm stealing the one with the painted wall! Ride the wheels off that thing. V/r Shawn



Thanks man, Go for it! And I sure will be!


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 7, 2016)

Wow Jarod, simply beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 7, 2016)

Very nice the colors are top notch.


----------



## Howard Gordon (Dec 7, 2016)

Beautiful piece of machinery


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 7, 2016)

Alright, Jarod!
That thing looks SAWEEEET!
Congratulations to you, Jeff & Tom for giving the world one more spectacular 1937 Roadmaster Supreme to admire.
As beautiful as all of the examples are, I've got to say, I think this one takes the cake as the most beautiful to date.
I'm sure in the years to come, there will be others that follow your lead, and emulate similar examples, but for now, it's nice to have such a uniquely beautiful color scheme to add to the spectrum of the 37RMS family.
Great work, guys!
I'm sure those that were on the fence when this project was offered, are feeling a bit of remorse right about now.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 7, 2016)

For what Jeff offered this was a no-brainer to me. I already have one but considered this one just so I could do a different paint scheme. Top flight execution and a stunner for sure. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 7, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Alright, Jarod!
> That thing looks SAWEEEET!
> Congratulations to you, Jeff & Tom for giving the world one more spectacular 1937 Roadmaster Supreme to admire.
> As beautiful as all of the examples are, I've got to say, I think this one takes the cake as the most beautiful to date.
> ...





Freqman1 said:


> For what Jeff offered this was a no-brainer to me. I already have one but considered this one just so I could do a different paint scheme. Top flight execution and a stunner for sure. V/r Shawn





Thanks guys for the kind words and yeah I forgot to thank Tom for the amazing pin strip work. Not sure if he's on here or not. Coming from you 2 guys it means a lot. I know both you guys have these as well and I'm sure Jeff appreciates it's too.


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 7, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> This was #1 on my list, didn't really ever think it would happen. I was able to cross it off the list today. Have to thank @39zep, he did an amazing job on this restoration. Jeff knows his 37 RMS's and is a stand up dude. Was great to work with him on this deal. I went with the cream, black and red color scheme. Came out amazing!
> 
> View attachment 393259
> 
> ...



Jaw dropping, eye popping, heart stopping beauty!


----------



## Awhipple (Dec 7, 2016)

Very cool! I won't be able to see it at the ride this weekend my wife's and my old military units Christmas party is this weekend.


----------



## Kato (Dec 7, 2016)

Not sure if I can say this but..........Holy Sh**kowski !!!


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 7, 2016)

Is that a Schwinn?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 7, 2016)

That is one super fine ride! How did it do riding over those ditch bridges?


----------



## azbug-i (Dec 7, 2016)

This is top notch i am so glad you picked this up really. This is truly special.


----------



## That bike guy (Dec 10, 2016)

Sweet Machine!!! Hey jarod24 I know what you can do with that red oriole if you need to make hook space for your new supreme.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 11, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> This was #1 on my list, didn't really ever think it would happen. I was able to cross it off the list today. Have to thank @39zep, he did an amazing job on this restoration. Jeff knows his 37 RMS's and is a stand up dude. Was great to work with him on this deal. I went with the cream, black and red color scheme. Came out amazing!
> 
> View attachment 393259
> 
> ...



50 "Likes" so far?!?!?!?!?! That's gotta be a freakin record!!!! :eek::eek::eek:


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 14, 2016)

Amazing bike !!!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 14, 2016)

Looking good,a work of art in the bicycle world


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 15, 2016)

Merry Christmas dude! That is one hell of a great Christmas present!


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 15, 2016)

It needs a Shur-spin!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 16, 2016)

He has two Shur-Spins!


----------

